
Evolution Isn't Always Slow. Sometimes It Happens Overnight - nocoder
https://curiosity.com/topics/evolution-isnt-always-slow-sometimes-it-happens-overnight-curiosity?utm_source=androidapp
======
DrScump
I don't understand this claim of "overnight evolution" at all.

The family lines that survived the cold may have experienced the critical DNA
mutation(s) _anytime before_ the unprecedented cold. Do they have a means to
_measure_ exactly when those mutations occurred? Just because they manifested
in response to this cold snap doesn't mean they didn't _exist_ long before. Or
did I miss something?

~~~
flukus
Evolution is the change in populations (allele frequency) over time, not the
gene mutation itself. If 10% of the lizards in the article had this gene
before the storm and the 90% without it died off then the frequency has gone
from 10% to 100%, which is overnight evolution.

